# Official Tough Enough Discussion 6/6 FINALE



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tonight on the "WWE Tough Enough" finale, Luke and Andy endure an intense training session with WWE Hall of Famer Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat and a brutal match with Bill DeMott – before discovering, live on Raw, which one of them is tough enough.

Discuss.​


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Looking forward to the season finale of Tough Enough tonight! I'm giving the edge to Andy....


Boo


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I noticed something on my TV preview (I have Optimum aka Cablevision). 

It lists tough Enough on from 8pm-9:05pm EST. I wonder if that means Austin will DEFINITELY start off Raw and they won't drag it out the whole Raw show. Anyone else have their cable system say that Tough Enough runs until 9:05pm EST?

either way, looking forward to the Tough Enough finale.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Can't wait for this. 

Though I'm not sure who exactly is going to win.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's go Luke!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Luke sucks! 


Lets get this chant going!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I'm rooting for Andy.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

C'mon Andy!


----------



## kterr101 (May 9, 2011)

Lets go Luke! Andy is boring....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

super-hyped for the final ), but sad TE tis at an end :sad:

would prefer andy to win, but luke, despite his many personality faults, is kinda entertaining.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I must say. I watch a lot of reality TV, and this season was incredible.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

I want Luke but have a feeling Andy


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

this has been a great season and i am pumped for the finale. Idk who is going to win but i am pulling for luke but i like both


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

MoneyStax said:


> Can't wait for this.
> 
> Though I'm not sure who exactly is going to win.


Isn't that part of the excitement?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luke should win but I have a feeling Andy will pull it off

so they will have a match? How will they book the finish?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Rooting for Andy. Siiiiiiilent Rage!


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

streams would be appreciated


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Both deserve to win, but I hope that Andy wins. Luke is great and everything, but he seems like a generic pretty boy wrestler.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Are they wrestling each other or seperate opponents?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

^I heard both are working a match with Demott, but idk.

Finale should be dope. This is the most I've looked forward to Raw in quite sometime as well since that's where the results will be revealed. Hope Andy takes it. Luke is such a ******.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Long day...home just in time. Still not sure who I'd like to win.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Not a big fan of either guy, but Luke has a higher ceiling. I'd put his chances of winning at 92%.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's showtime, folks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The obligatory season recap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy will bust a cap if he doesn't win. He will trash shit and shoot things.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Siiiiilent Rage


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy is adorable...but he may shoot you.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, if Andy gets told he's lost on live tv, I sure do hope the censors are ready.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

can u imagine andy visiting randy ortons's gun collection if andy makes WWE? dear lord :0


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hot wife.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Spoiler Alert: John Cena makes an apperence, and wins Tough Enough.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker has a pregnant fetish! Good to know.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

he needs this to provide for his family, they cant even afford petrol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

can't wait to meet luke's wife..........


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Maine ********?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That backstabber move was dynamite.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Maine ********?!


There are ******** everywhere.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> can't wait to meet luke's wife..........


Uhhhhhh......


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hot mom.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

stop crying Luke


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> Tonight after the season finale of #ToughEnough, it's a #WWE #Raw rematch as @ReyMysterio looks to even the score w/ @CMPunk from last week.


Buh. :/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

STEAMBOAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Luke needs to call himself the Perfect Storm. It works in my opinion.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Something about Luke's face just agitates me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

STEAMBOAT!!! Hell ya!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ricky the Dragon. omfg


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

STEAMBOAT?! Double sploooge!


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

SILENT RAGE! It's my first time ever watching american ad's, theyre so cheesy.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so they won't wrestle each other?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe Steamboat will help Andy bring out the DRAGON RAAAGE!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the earlier comment, those backstabber/codebreaker-esque moves were pretty badass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good to see Steamboat back on WWE TV for the first time since his health scare last year.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

gooner. said:


> SILENT RAGE! It's my first time ever watching american ad's, theyre so cheesy.


You'll understand why they're the most obese country in the world due to all their food ads


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KITD said:


> You'll understand why they're the most obese country in the world due to all their food ads


Nah, it's not just the adds. It's all the additives we put in our foods.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

STEAMBOAT!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

KITD said:


> You'll understand why they're the most obese country in the world due to all their food ads


I'm gonna get fat and sue fast food chains for making me fat through their ads. Will you be on the jury? I'm in New York by the way.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fucking love that old school IC title.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

albert...o del rio


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

*One of these names is not like the other
One of these names just doesn't belong
Can you tell me which of these names is not like the other
by the time i finish this song?*

Uh* Alberto Del Rio?*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Marking out for Steamboat.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricky God Damn Steamboat!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill DeMott is a legend lol


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Finally, the in ring return of Hugh Morris


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lordy, Bill in a match lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Andy looks like such a goober when he smiles. Stick to the menacing glower.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool for Ricky to give Sheamus his endorsement.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Steamboat has DILF written all over him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Strike said:


> Marking out for Steamboat.


co-signed


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Austin, Steamboat, and Bill for trainers next season.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Steamboat breaking down strategy/gameplan = WIN


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

don't worry Andy he'll be in FCW with you


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, I think Ricky was full of shit when he said that FCW produced Alberto Del Rio.


Still love you Ricky!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> BTW, I think Ricky was full of shit when he said that FCW produced Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> 
> Still love you Ricky!


To be fair, he did say Albert Del Rio. Might be a different guy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> BTW, I think Ricky was full of shit when he said that FCW produced Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> 
> Still love you Ricky!


If I recall, ADR was never unmasked until he was in FCW, no? Wouldn't that mean ADR *was* built in FCW?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lawyer calling Andy "Silent Rage".... hahaha ... so cheesy.

I thought Andy looked a little sloppy in that seg with Steamboat.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> BTW, I think Ricky was full of shit when he said that FCW produced Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> 
> Still love you Ricky!


Well... he DID pass through there on his way to the main roster. I guess for the WWE, that makes him homegrown talent.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Assuming this contest is a shoot, Luke should win in a landslide. Like he said, he's ready to go from day 1. Andy's gonna take a lot of molding and work to be presentable on tv every week.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is this right what I just saw? Zack Ryder vs. Kofi Kingston tonight?

Best. Wrestling night. Ever.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Luke to win.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> To be fair, he did say Albert Del Rio. Might be a different guy.


Lol!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This is lame. After weeks of breaking kayfabe, they're now going to change the tone of the show and act like wrestling is real?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This would be a lot more fun if Andy wasn't trying to be as big a dickhead as Luke. Martin vs. Luke would have been the better payoff.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Is this right what I just saw? Zack Ryder vs. Kofi Kingston tonight?
> 
> Best. Wrestling night. Ever.


That'll make it two weeks in a row, because they've _got _to put him on TV next week on Long Island.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Is this right what I just saw? Zack Ryder vs. Kofi Kingston tonight?
> 
> Best. Wrestling night. Ever.


Yep, you saw correctly. Should be interesting.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Luke looks like a gay version of Randy Orton.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy dressed as a jobber circa 1993


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

crotchshot


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You've got a mouth to feed, too...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, I didn't know Eddie's Daughter was the FCW ring announcer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I bet you do Luke.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Horrible attire, Andy. Why?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I lvoed that kids ghetto sign drawn on cardboard.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude.

Luke gained weight.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it just me, or does Andy look like he's in better shape than Luke tonight?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the Luke gear.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Sink your teeth into Bill...

Too easy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So...uhh....do people actually attend FCW events or are those just plants? :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is close to the most anticipated Bill DeMott match I can ever remember.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill DeMott still thinking he has a spot in the WWE lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, Superstars is live!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> So...uhh....do people actually attend FCW events or are those just plants? :lmao


They attend. It isn't TNA.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*I hate you, Jerry Lawler*

/reflex


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Talking while a Superstars match is on.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I marked out when I saw the Hugh Morris tights on Bill Demott!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> So...uhh....do people actually attend FCW events or are those just plants? :lmao


People actually attend.


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

Worst episode of the TE season so far, because we have to listen to Cole. Haha.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The closest JTG will get to live television for the rest of his WWE career.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Could anyone make out who was wrestling then?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I know I'm behind yall, but lol at FCW "turning out" ADR. :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Strike said:


> They attend. It isn't TNA.


High five.

But anyways, is it me, or does this feel incredibly hype?

I haven't been this excited in a while.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> This would be a lot more fun if Andy wasn't trying to be as big a dickhead as Luke. Martin vs. Luke would have been the better payoff.


Agreed. Andy is lame as a baby face. I just can't get that image out of my head of Austin breaking him down in a promo weeks ago. Martin had more credibility because he could actually outwork Luke. 

All Andy has is his sob story; that's all the King could fall back on moments ago (the kind of sob story you heard time and time again on American Idol, actually).


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

i think it was JTG vs Zack Ryder


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Derek said:


> Hey, I didn't know Eddie's Daughter was the FCW ring announcer.


:agree:


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Why are they acting like this is a real match and an actual fight? kinda stupid imo.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Best. Geico. Commercial. EVER.*


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Strike said:


> They attend. It isn't TNA.


haha, this man speaks the truth


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I marked out when I saw the Hugh Morris tights on Bill Demott!


Me too. I used to like that character. And I always gave respect to someone of that size who used to do a moonsault.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jack Swagger's unbelievably hot wife says to bring back that southern kid to win.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FCW chants :lmao

Now I've heard it all!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

He REALLY gained a lot of weight, that Luke.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy gained weight. Too much protein.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Andy has the same marks as Khali on his chest. Separated at birth?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Luke, I'm coming for YOU n*gga. - Andy


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

One things for damn sure, Andy needs attire help and fast.


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill dont get in luke's face like that, he might try to make out with you.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I like how theirs question marks on Bills tights. Kind of reminds me of the old "Hugh Morris".

Whoever edited this episode must be the same one who edits for FCW episodes because they are showing the same fake audience cheering like they do in FCW.

Music along with the matches? WTH?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought Steamboat was Bischoff at first :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy looked better in the ring. Shocking.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> One things for damn sure, Andy needs attire help and fast.



A singlet with 1 kneepad = HOF


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Andy looks like a superstar, Luke looks like a jobber


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

For a split second there when I saw Steamboat I honestly thought it was Eric Bischoff. I was very confused. Epic swerve.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

The music montage was stupid.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

did ya do it?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HERE WE GOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This seems really edited, the entire episode.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> For a split second there when I saw Steamboat I honestly thought it was Eric Bischoff. I was very confused. Epic swerve.


You aren't alone.

Man Andy looked much better, in every way I thought.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

As much as I wanted Luke to win before, the look of Andy out there in the ring is impressive. I guess it's his size, and you know how much Vince is a mark for decent size.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Andy's in better shape and looked better in the ring. What's with the stupid montage thing?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> For a split second there when I saw Steamboat I honestly thought it was Eric Bischoff. I was very confused. Epic swerve.


So did I :lmao

I almost spit out my drink.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rock and roller...shut the fuck up King. :lmao


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

andy looks like a wrestler luke......needs an image work n fast


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't like how they produced the matches. Not saying it was bad or anything, I just would have preferred to see the matches uncut. I know they have time constraints, just a thought.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

This feels really big. I feel more pumped for this than most PPV main events! lol.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

averts number 4 is it?? fuck sake


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LET'S GO ANDYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Luke turning on Tough Enough and joining Eric Bischoff would have been the greatest storyline that ever happened ever.

Guys, I'm going to mark out when the glass shatters. Just FYI.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, part of the reason why I love Tough Enough is because of no Michael Cole.

Damn you live Tough Enough!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't wait to hear the pop Austin gets. Great way to pump up a crowd before a live show. Loser to recieve a Stunner. And the winner. For kicks.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Can see Austin doing the whole interview elimination thing with the other 12 contestents outside the ring ready to come in and celebrate with the winner.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Luke turning on Tough Enough and joining Eric Bischoff would have been the greatest storyline that ever happened ever.
> 
> Guys, I'm going to mark out when the glass shatters. Just FYI.


I'm Strike and I approve this post.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy is definitely winning. It seems like Luke's confidence has really dropped.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ok ppl mark it Andy will win this


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Luke feels like most every heel on the roster. He's more or less a cocky pretty boy who can get "mean". Miz, Ziggler, Swagger, Del Rio and McIntyre all have a variation of the same gimmick.

And with that haircut, man..He's just super bland to me.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

both looked like jobbers...Andy has the size but the outfit was not flattering, like I said before he looked like a 1993 jobber. Luke looked no better, looks like he gained weight and looked like a babyface jobber from WWE's ECW


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

KITD said:


> averts number 4 is it?? fuck sake


It's a good thing. Now we get Stone Cold laying down the law uninterrupted.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? Holy crap.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bill couldn't be bothered to put a nice suit on.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

About to announce da winnah rite dea!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Harlem Heat theme rules.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice to see that Bill dressed up for the event!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Bill couldn't be bothered to put a nice suit on.



It wouldn't fit his image anyways.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill seems too excited


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is so excited to be on live television again. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SKIDMARKS!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The New New Nexus!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice, time to rub it in


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Bless DeMott's heart.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesus Christ Bill, are we live or not?! Just tell us!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

So this is live then?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..Hugh Morris needs work on the mic. Go figure.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Trish is so HAWT!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh man @ the beard on Martin!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

fitting they come out to the Superstars theme lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Martin = Leprechaun?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Martin grew a damn beard.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christ, Martin. Shave that shit.

Ivelisse <3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Melina vs Alicia girl got ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Theo and one of the Nelson twins! and some dude who looks like a secretary! Oh that's AJ.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice to see they're playing the Superstars theme- where all of these contestants will end up in 6 months time. The winner included.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I MARK FOR SKIDMARKS!!!! LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No Miss USA? lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why do I feel like we're gonna have an NXT 2 moment after they announce the winner???


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

What the shit is with that beard Martin?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Latina girl is a fucking hottie.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so ready for Austin.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eric getting booed lol

Jeremiah with a pop


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Trish with a mic in front of a live audience. Never a good idea.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The belts make them look like such goofs :lmao


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Andy may be mildly retarded


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Martin is a baller.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Jeremiah got the biggest POP!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeremiah got a bigger pop than most of the current roster.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

haha Andy looks like he has only just learned how to walk upright.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

jeez luke walks and acts like miz.....ugh


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeremiah got a pretty big pop. Well, a pretty big pop for as big as a TE rookie can get.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker T rite dere!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

lolol @ the shirt on Andy! "SILENT RAGE"


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

They're in full kayfabe mode now.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Awaiting the Austin pop.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lawler can't even say Stone Cold Steve Austin without fumbling his words. I hate him so, so much.

AUSTIN! AUSTIN! AUSTIN!! THE TEXAS RATTLESNAKE IS HERE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. Body said:


> Andy may be mildly retarded


:lmao
I'm glad someone else said it first.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Did Jeremiah outpop Austin ?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a few thoughts

-Who is Ariane?

-Martin looks like a tool

-boos for Eric? haha


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Arrive. Repeat words loudly. Leave.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

JENNIFER!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody better be getting a Stunner, that's all I know!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jeremiah got the best pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they shut the fuck up now and let this man do his job?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

swerve...no winner, both get stunners lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The New New Nexus is going to beat down all the trainers plus Austin.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

gooner. said:


> JENNIFER!


I facepalmed hard.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hajduk1911 said:


> swerve...no winner, both get stunners lol


I'd mark.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Luke attempting to be the white Percy Watson right now?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> -Who is Ariane?


Don't we all wish we could say this? Just wipe her from history.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> The New New Nexus is going to beat down all the trainers plus Austin.


It's gonna be the Genesis.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is buzzed. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ya crazy bastard!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want to shake the hand of the person who pointed out Andy might be retarded. Spot on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMFG :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Give booker the mic and get him to say to the loser "STONE COLD IS GOING TO MAKE YOU SAY DADDY I DON'T WANT NONE ANYMORE"


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"Thanks for dressing up tonight!"

LMAO


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

THANKS FOR DRESSING UP TONIGHT.

MARKED.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha @ the fan shouting "Thanks for dressing up tonight".


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

work


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"Thanks for dressing up tonight" Haha good job random crowd member.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm picking Skidmarks [SWERVE!].


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait what happened???


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

LOLLLLLLLLLL
THANKS FOR DRESSING UP


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That person yelling at Bill should win the contract.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HE SAID BITCH!! ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK~~~~~~~


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Doesn't Bischoff get to pick?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cockiness out of his mouth.
Too fucking easy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I love how Austin walks away and then back when he gets excited.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god then he isn't going to win.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This isn't interesting if they don't say WHY they pick who they pick.


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

i would like Trish to give me more than $.02 worth.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Luke seriously wants to fuck her right there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Trish looks bangin.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this bishness!!!!

booker is awesome


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Shit... Luke looked JUST like Orton a second ago. Future World Champ unfortunately.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

For sure.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They are going to start a storyline. Luke is going to jump the TE trainers.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

He better pick Luke.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

My prediction: Luke wins in a swerve. The crowd is definitely behind Andy and so are the judges. But Austin chooses Luke to build heat for him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The third best person on the show wins. Close enough I guess.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Luke seriously wants to fuck her right there.


I think you may be misunderstanding things!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Hope Stone Cold doesnt get in andy's face cause he will start crying again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Luke is trying to look mean to fight back the tears.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Andy FTW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Austin. :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

It factor LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ivelisse looking right in the background


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao:

Austin is easily the GOAT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think you may be misunderstanding things!


:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fucking Austin :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

luke already gets more heat than ted dibiase and drew mcintyre


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivelisse is better looking than Trish.

I said it.

Juggernut? Oof.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF "show friends not show business"


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

andy's promo was dull.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> luke already gets more heat than ted dibiase and drew mcintyre




Together!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Juggernut?

Ugh, do I have to root for Luke now?


Wait, is it






IT'S VINCE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

OH SHIT! ITS VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

VINCE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VIIIIIIIIIIIIINCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Andy sucks. He has no mic skills or charisma. Definitely future WWE world champion. fpalm


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

uh oh...Mr. McMahon


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

VIIIIINNNCEEE!!!

LOL @ Austin cursing to commercial.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

VINNIE MAC DADDY IS IN THE HIS HOUSE


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*VINNIE MAC!!!*


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

What?!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OH FUCK.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

VINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SCSA BETTER STUN HIS ASS


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Vince McMahon!!!!! Mark!!!!!!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

VKM is in the house


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW YOU HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Andy is cutting a heel promo; doesn't make sense as he's positioned as a babyface.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

VINCE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How dare they cut off Austin. :lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

gotta love andy


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OHMAHGAWD


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vince looking sharp as a motherfucker. He's exactly what WWE misses.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Austin ranting on Vince McMahon [Even being cut off by commercial] was epicness.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Vince!!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Mark out moment


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Austin is MURDERING it on the mic :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It looks awesome with all the lights on the set turned off.

This whole thing feels...epic, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You pompous son of a bitch.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vince!!!!and Stone cold calling him a son of the bitch rofl this is great.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Luke is gonna be McMahon's pick and Andy is gonna be Austin's pick. Austin vs. McMahon, Luke vs. Andy


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

I marked more this episode than i have for the last few months.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats why we love Stone Cold!


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

We need Vince back, please. And I can't believe they cut Austin out, haha.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That was classic Austin cursing into commercial breaks.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

love the suit..


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Kick his ass Austin.

They cut Stone Cold off, when on a rant. DAMN IT.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is gonna end one of 2 ways- Vince offers both a contract, or the loser attacks Vince.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Austin-Vince feud still strong to this day


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I loved that. "YOU POMPUs son of *fadeout* a bitch"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Andy doesn't win, I'd suggest that the wrestlers, crew, etc don't show up to work next week.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Both Luke and Andy seemed nervous as hell.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Luke's promo was better. Andy rushes his words too much. That being said, I still think he'll win.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Vince is here to take the stunner


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> Crap. We tried hard to hide the existence of Tough Enough from Vince. Here he comes to announce the new winner, Rima. #RAWTonight


I don't know who runs that account, but they are genius.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

scrilla said:


> Luke is gonna be McMahon's pick and Andy is gonna be Austin's pick. Austin vs. McMahon, Luke vs. Andy


Pretty much.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

I cant even believe Andy is in the final two. He has passion and size, yes, but what else?? No charisma, no mic skills, no composure in the ring. From day 1 everyone knew that whether or not Luke "won" T.E. he'd eventually be in the WWE at some point. I didnt even know who Andy was until like the 6th week of the show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If Andy doesn't win, I'd suggest that the wrestlers, crew, etc don't show up to work next week.


That's just silly!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I NEED A GIF OF WHAT VINCE JUST DID :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wtf was that pose vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pimpin' in the powder blue.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

McMahon's pants are so high lol


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I LOVE THE WALKKKK
VINCE IS ON FIREEEEE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I missed the power strut


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

try not to break a hip vince


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The strut!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vine I have missed him being on my screen so much :lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Cole and Lawler are so painful. SHUT UP!


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Andy is the fucking crowd bait. Big good 'ol boy. Silent Rage? This fucker is the cure for insomnia. I love that heel heat Luke picked up just by opening his mouth. He's your money maker right there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Vince's entrance!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"My name is Vince McMahon."

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn Vince LOL!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

bet these two are shitting in theri pants right now


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Vince said ass. Attitude era returns!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no mention of Hulk Hogan booo


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

" STUNNER HIMMMMM"


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

VINCE IS GOD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andre, Michaels...and Slaughter.

This is a work.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vince needs to be a trainer next season. PLEASE.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vince needs to come back and cut promos on a weekly basis.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy is blowing it. Luke will blow something else to get a contract.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You have to be on a certain pecking order to say "damn."


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Luke getting heel heat and Andy bombing on the mic!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

stealing DDP's lines


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

And so many people actually want Andy to win. Jesus.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Andy is shitting his pants. Vince is working these cats like puppets


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Classic Austin and Vince.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a big smile on my face right now lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't let Silent Rage speak anymore!


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep its all a work.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Does this have to end?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is fantastic. I miss this.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"That bullshit suit?"

But, the children!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*I love this.*


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Man, Stone Cold doesnt give a shit about PG


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Austin going killing it on live tv


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope one of them says "wrestling".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Luke is looking at Austin like he wants to screw him again.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Vince is begging for a stunner


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Luke is looking at Austin like he wants to screw him again.


Its in the eyes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Andy freaking out :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ANDY WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Andy! OMG!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Third best on the show wins it. Amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's like the retarded son of Warrior and HHH. :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy won despite cutting a crappy promo


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

He shouldn't of won


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

there u go ppl now watch him get bury by cena


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

ugh...Andy


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HERE'S YOUR FCW CALL-UP ANDY!!! SEE YOU ON SUPERSTARS!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ANNDDDDYYY WINS IT!!!!! MARRRRK OUT!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Honestly, it doesn't matter. Luke will be in FCW in a week.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Luke's gonna get a contract, anyway.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FACK! Austin trolled me.

Luke you poser son of a bitch NOW you shake someones hand. What a cock.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Sympathy vote. Work knowing Luke was the sure bet and could come in at any time and perform. Andy needed the TE crown to jumpstart any career he may have.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH SHIT


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Stunner.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

n You're Fire!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Andy already burried lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome to the WWE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the WWE, Andy.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*STUNNER!!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my god I think he sold that Stunner worse than The Rock does.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Terrible selling too.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Classic Austin


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Andy wins. Good.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

lolllllllllllllllll

WELCOME TO THE WWE BITCHHHHHH


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ROFLMAO.

Definitely a work. Still awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he's already selling like Cena.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Andy buried. His career is over.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Andy no sell's a stunner after 20 seconds.. now there's a guy who knows the business.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How was there no Stunner Vince chat?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHATTTT


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Just stun vince already LOL


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hey look at it this way andy recovered from the stunner pretty quick


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wtf is this truth!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

um


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Whoever threw the beer. FIRED!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy might have won, but Luke is going to go farther. I "guaran-damn-tee".


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Yayyy Truth.

LMFAAAAAAOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh....my....god. :lmao :lmao :lmao
I peed a little. :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

.....And they instantly bury him.

WWE, ladies and gentlemen. And then he no-sells it? WTF is going on here?

Truth? Ok, seriously, WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE????


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

andy has the size but no in ring ability or charisma

luke may have been asshole but he was the most talented


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MY NAME ISN'T LIL JIMMIE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yes.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Glad luke won since martin is hurt


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Knoc said:


> Glad luke won since martin is hurt


What now?


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

fuck me, Andy sucks, i can't believe that he won. Luke should have won it...


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Andy fpalm


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Andy blatantly only won because of his size and look. He isn't great on the mic, he's average in the ring from what I've seen and doesn't really stand out at all. He'll fade into obscurity before long.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

So yeah, Rima Fakih wasn't there...lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evy screencaps please. That was officially the shortest vulva covering dress ever.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Luke looked exposed in the FCW segment, he's tiny and doesn't look credible, his words aren't backed up, he should be a slimy heel not a cocky heel.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> So yeah, Rima Fakih wasn't there...lol


Yeah, I thought I was the only one who noticed.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

MoneyStax said:


> Yeah, I thought I was the only one who noticed.


She loves the business alright.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

I think Martin's the only one who deserves to be in a WWE ring but even he got tons of flaws.

They seriously need to pick better contestants next time.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

I like how Jeremiah got a way better reaction than every other contestant including Andy, excluding the booing of Luke.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I was the one of the few members here who never saw this season??


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I guess I was the one of the few members here who never saw this season??


 Well considering your in a thread dedicated to discussing Tough Enough i'd assume so...


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

wych said:


> Well considering your in a thread dedicated to discussing Tough Enough i'd assume so...


I've seen them on RAW, that's about it.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Andy BERRIED.

What's a 6'6" monster doing bumping for a slap from a geriatric businessman? I hate when WWE do their silly initiation shit. Helps no-one.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Andy BERRIED.
> 
> What's a 6'6" monster doing bumping for a slap from a geriatric businessman? I hate when WWE do their silly initiation shit. Helps no-one.


Hey, there's no better way to get initiated than a bitch slap from Vince McMahon and a stunner from Stone Cold lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hey, there's no better way to get initiated than a bitch slap from Vince McMahon and a stunner from Stone Cold lol.


That's what I thought...he should feel honored lol


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

And he sold them both well! 

No idea where he goes from here though. How can they package someone who everyone has seen to be quite weak mentally?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Luke should have won.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This is BS, Luke should've won.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like I was right. Luke was never good enough to win.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pretty dumb to put Andy over. Luke was clearly better.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Hahaha, I was hoping this was a work or a joke. Like they'd have Andy "win" then Luke would jump him then announce he was the Miz's new apprentice or something like that.

I can't say I was shocked. Andy showed no charisma, no mic skills (A.J. pretty much exposed his lack of personality on air), and yet moved to the Finals which pretty much sealed it. I know McMahon besides loving the jacked up steroid look likes the big and tall type, so this is no surprise, but they have already have so many guys on the rosters past and present that fill up that role, so this decision makes no sense whatsover. Plus Luke had the complete package overall.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Crowd reaction was pretty good for Andy.. Thats the only reason why Andy won. Luke was more like a heel.. so they gave it a good ending with a face coming out on the top. Luke will make it to the WWE anyways. I cant thing of a reason why would they wont sign him months later.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Best part was seeing Luke disappointed,i didn't really care for either one(wanted Martin to win it), but i'm glad Luke didn't get the contract.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm very surprised Luke didn't win.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wasn't interested in the final. I don't feel neither Andy or Luke deserved to win. It was too bad Martin got injured because I have no doubt he would have won it.


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)

Maximum007 said:


> Wasn't interested in the final. I don't feel neither Andy or Luke deserved to win. It was too bad Martin got injured because I have no doubt he would have won it.


I have a feeling it was known Andy was going to win this competition from the very beginning. And while I do agree that Martin was clearly one of the front runners, as the finale showed, it doesn't matter how talented you are or how many skills competitions you win. Andy won absolutely zero skills challenges while Luke won 3... yet somehow Andy was declared the winner. So apparently when Austin said he's looking for the complete package he only meant he's looking for size because Andy sure as hell didn't show much in other departments.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> That's what I thought...he should feel honored lol


But the point (at least I thought) was to put Andy over.

Taking a bitch-slap from McMahon and a Stunner from SCSA does nothing to put Andy...it buries him and makes him look irrelevant, while putting over McMahon and SCSA, and that moment wasn't supposed to be about them.

That did nothing to help Andy.

At all.


----------



## eXcellence [EG] (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think the slap 'buried' him at all, its not like if they had him avoid the slap/stunner segment that he were to have be en involved in a high profile feud the following week. The guys going to start from the very bottom regardless as he needs to learn a whole lot before he makes it into a prominent role on the show


----------



## WF CiTiZeN (Jun 28, 2011)

Pea-Tear-Griffin said:


> I have a feeling it was known Andy was going to win this competition from the very beginning. And while I do agree that Martin was clearly one of the front runners, as the finale showed, it doesn't matter how talented you are or how many skills competitions you win. Andy won absolutely zero skills challenges while Luke won 3... yet somehow Andy was declared the winner. So apparently when Austin said he's looking for the complete package he only meant he's looking for size because Andy sure as hell didn't show much in other departments.


+1


----------



## bethphoenixfan (Apr 1, 2011)

when will season 5 end its so damn long>


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

bethphoenixfan said:


> when will season 5 end its so damn long>


lolwrongthread


----------

